# مراجع المواصفات القياسية



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	المراجع والمواصفات القياسية التي يتم الرجوع إليها من خلال مستندات العقد لتحقيق التالي:
1-	جودة المواد.
2-	نوع المواد والمصنعيات.
3-	طرق الاختبار وإعداد التقارير عن الخواص المطلوبة.
‌ب-	عند الطلب بمستندات العقد أن تطابق أو تجاوز المواد أو المصنعيات لائحة أو مواصفة قياسية موصفة محددة يكون المقاول مسئولا عن توفير المواد والمصنعيات التي تطابق أو تجاوز اللائحة أو المواصفة القياسية الموصفة المحددة.
‌ج-	عند الطلب بمستندات العقد يكون المقاول مسئولا علي أن يقدم للمهندس أو مدير الإنشاء المستندات التي تثبت أن المواد أو المصنعيات أو كلاهما تطابق أو تجاوز متطلبات المواصفة القياسية الموصفة المحددة ويكون هذا الإثبات في شكل تقرير اختبار معتمد من معمل اختبار معتمد.
‌د-	اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية المحددة بالرسومات وبأقسام المواصفات.


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/2	مواصفات المملكة العربية السعودية القياسية
أ‌-	تعطى المواصفات الصادرة عن الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس saso الأفضلية على غيرها من المواصفات القياسية الأخرى.
ب‌-	على المقاول تطبيق المواصفات القياسية الحديثة الصادرة عن الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس saso قبل أو بعد بدء العمل في المشروع وتحل محل المواصفات القياسية الأجنبية المناظرة.


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	مواصفات هيئة الكهرباء الدولية International Electrical Commission - IEC 
أ-	تعطى المواصفات الصادرة عن هيئة الكهرباء الدولية International Electrical Commission - IEC للأعمال الكهربائية الأفضلية على غيرها من المواصفات القياسية الأخرى فيما عدا المواصفات الصادرة عن الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس SASO .
ب-	على المقاول تطبيق المواصفات القياسية الحديثة الصادرة عن هيئة الكهرباء الدولية International Electrical Commission - IEC قبل أو بعد بدء العمل في المشروع وتحل محل المواصفات القياسية الأجنبية المناظرة.


----------



## architect one (19 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	يكون المقاول مسئولا عن التأكد من متطلبات اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية الموصفة المحددة لكافة بنود المشتريات المستخدمة في العمل والتأكد من أن البنود المشتراة للاستخدام في العمل تطابق أو تجاوز المتطلبات الموصفة.
‌ب-	يحق لمدير الإنشاء رفض البنود المستخدمة في العمل والتي تفشل في تحقيق الحدود الأدنى من المتطلبات الموصفة.
‌ج-	يتم الإشارة إلى اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية المعتمدة باستخدام الاختصاصات الواردة بالقائمة. لا تكون مراجع اللوائح والمواصفات القياسية محددة القائمة التالية:
جمعية الألومنيوم 
Aluminum Association	
AA
المجلس الاتحادي لتوازن الهواء
Associated Air Balance Council	
AABC
الجمعية الأمريكية للصانع المعماري
American Architectural Manufacturer's Association	
AAMA
الجمعية الأمريكية لموظفي الطرق السريعة والنقل
American Association of State Highway and
transportation Officials	
AASHTO
الجمعية الأمريكية لكيميائي وصباغي المنسوجات
American Association for Textile Chemists and Colonists	
AATC
معهد التصحيح الأمريكي
American Correction Institute	
ACA
معهد الخرسانة الأمريكي
American Concrete Institute 
ACI
المعهد الأمريكي للمنشآت الصلب
American Institute of Steel Construction 
AISC
المعهد الأمريكي للحديد والصلب
American Iron and Steel Institute 
AISI
جمعية حركة وتكييف الهواء 
Air Moving and Conditioning Association	
AMCA
المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
American National Standards Institute 
ANSI
معهد تكييف الهواء والتبريد
American Refrigeration Institute 
ARI
الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي التدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers 
ASHRAE
الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي الميكانيكا
American Society of Mechanical Engineering	
ASME
الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
American Society for Testing and Materials	
ASTM
المعهد الأمريكي لأعمال اللحام
American Welding Institute	
AWI
دائرة حفظ الأخشاب الأمريكية
American Wood Preservative Bureau	
AWPB
جمعية اللحام الأمريكية 
American Welding Society	
AWS
الجمعية الأمريكية لأعمال المياه
American Water Works Association, Inc	
AWWA
جمعية صناع مواد الخردوات
Builders Hardware Manufacturers Association	
BHMA
المعهد البريطاني للمواصفات القياسية
British Standards Institution	
BSI	
اللجنة الاستشارية الدولية للبرق والهاتف
International Telegraphic and Telephone Consultative Committee	
CCIT	
اللجنة الدولية الخاصة بالتداخل الإذاعي
International Special Committee on Radio Interference	
CISPR
معهد صلب تسليح الخرسانة 
Concrete Reinforcing Steel Institute	
CRSI	
المعهد الألماني للتوحيد القياسي 
Deutsches Institute fuer Normung e.v.	Din-en
جمعية الصناعات الإلكترونية 
Electronics Industries Association	
EIA	
هيئة الاتصالات الفيدرالية 
Federal Communication Commission	
FCC
الهيئة العليا للأمان والأمن الصناعي 
Higher Commission for Industrial Safety & Security	
HCISS
الجمعية الدولية لمسئولي أعمال السباكة والأعمال الميكانيكية
International Association Of Plumbing And Mechanical Officials	
IAPMO
المؤتمر الدولي لمسئولي المباني 
International Conference of Building Officials	
ICBO	
الهيئة الدولية للمعدات الكهربائية 
International Commission Electrical Equipment	
ICEE	
هيئة الكهرباء الدولية 
International Electrical Commission	
IEC	
معهد مهندسي الكهرباء والإلكترونيات 
Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers	
IEEE	
الهيئة العالمية للتوحيد القياسي
International Standards Organization	
ISO 
جمعية التوحيد القياسي لصناع صناعة الصمامات وملحقاتها
Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry	
MSS	
الجمعية الوطنية لصناع الأعمال المعدنية المعمارية
National Association of Architectural Metal Manufacturers	
NAAMM
دائرة التوازن البيئي الوطنية
National Environmental Balancing Bureau	
NEBB
اللائحة الكهربائية الوطنية
National Electrical Code	
NEC
الجمعية الوطنية لصناع الأعمال الكهربائية
National Electrical Manufacturers Association	
NEMA
الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحرائق
National Fire Protection Association	
NFPA
القواعد الصحية الوطنية
National Sanitation Foundation	
NSF
الجمعية الوطنية للتراتزو والموزايكو
National Terrazzo and Mosaic Association	
NTMA
الجمعية الوطنية لصانعي الأعمال الخشبية
National Woodwork Manufacturers Association	
NWMA 
جمعية الأسمنت البورتلاندى
Portland Cement Association	
PCA
معهد الخرسانة السابقة الإجهاد
Prestressed Concrete Institute	
PCI	
معهد السباكة والصرف
Plumbing and Drainage Institute	
PDI	
إدارة كهربة الريف
Rural Electrification Administration	
REA
الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
Saudi Arabian Standards Organization	
SASO
الجمعية الوطنية لمقاولي الألواح المعدنية وتكييف الهواء
Sheet Metal and Air Conditioning Contractor's National Association, Inc.	
SMACNA	
إدارات الأمن السعودية
Saudi Security Directives	
SSD	
مجلس دهان الإنشاءات الصلب
.Steel Structures Painting Council 
SSPC
لائحة أعمال المباني الموحدة
Uniform Building Code	
UBC
مختبرات الضامنين 
Underwriters' Laboratories, Inc.	
UL	
لائحة الأعمال الميكانيكية الموحدة
Uniform Mechanical Code	
UMC
لائحة أعمال السباكة الموحدة
Uniform Plumbing Code	
UPC
الاتحاد الألماني للأعمال الكهربائية
Verband Deutscher Elektrotechniker e.v	
VDE
مجلس أبحاث الفواصل الإنشائية المبرشمة والملولبة للمؤسسة الهندسية	
تعتبر مراجع القائمة المذكورة أعلاه شاملة أحدث النسخ والإصدارات من تلك المواصفات القياسية.
د‌-	عند تواجد تعارض بين الرسومات و/ أو المواصفات واللوائح على المقاول تنبيه مدير الإنشاء بهذا التعارض وعند ذلك يقرر المهندس أو مدير الإنشاء أيهما الذي يجب أن يتبع.


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## eng.hind. (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عندي توضيح بسيط جداً وهو تفسير المختصر IEC الصحيح هو اللجنة الكهروتقنية الدولية international electrotechnical commission


----------



## architect one (1 فبراير 2010)

المهندسة هند المحترمة : 
بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك وتصحيحك .


----------



## al araby 82 (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء شكراً لمروركم وبارك الله بكم .


----------



## ismail1928 (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الأخ إسماعيل بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## ابواحمدالمصرى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز أعرف طريقة معرفة نسبة النفتالين فى الاكية القطرانى المستخدم فى شركة الحديد والصلب


----------



## ابواحمدالمصرى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*عاوز أعرف طريقة din لمعرفة نسبة النفتالين فى الاكية القطرانى المستخدم فى شركة الحديد والصلب*
ضرورى وهل حد عنده المواصفات القياسية الألمانية الخاصة بهذه التجارب بس ارجوكم ضرورى جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## عمرو دردير (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات واسال هل متوفر لدي اى من الاخوة المواصفة iec 364 الخاصة بانظمة التاريض
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## صقر عراقي (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء - اني محتاج القسم 16 معرب ومفصل للمواصفات الفنيه للتنفيذ اللي عنده يساعدني تحياتي


----------



## صقر عراقي (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم - القسم 16 لتنفيذ الاعمال الكهربائيه باللغه العربيه اللي عنده يساعد 


التوقيع صقر عراقي


----------



## tamer20209 (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## احمد عبد الزهرة (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي بتزويدي بالمواصفات القياسية المعتمدة لتصنيع الابواب الخشبية والشبابيك الحديدية والمواد التي تدخل في تصنيع هاذين المنتجين مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هادي محمد البرتاني (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
فوائد جمه وقيمه 
شكراً لكم


----------



## م حسن الحلي (16 أبريل 2013)

شكراا


----------

